# baileysan



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

Can I tap the wealth of knowledge from members.
.
I have been contacted a friend who is desperately trying to track some history of her Grandfather. The information I have so far is he sailed in the MN from the 1920's to early 1950's ending up as chief Mate.
She has some info re ships names.
Can any one come up with some possible contacts for tracing ships and various companies and possibly going on to find some information on the person.


I would appreciate any possible contacts.


----------



## Trevorw (Jun 5, 2006)

*Baileysan*



baileysan said:


> Can I tap the wealth of knowledge from members.
> .
> I have been contacted a friend who is desperately trying to track some history of her Grandfather. The information I have so far is he sailed in the MN from the 1920's to early 1950's ending up as chief Mate.
> She has some info re ships names.
> ...


Give us the ship's names and we will see what we can do


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Baileysan,

You have given us very little to go on, we have a Chief Mate and a date range of 1920-50 – certainly his name would maybe be useful and trigger some memories, likewise some ship’s names would start some leads.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Hello

_I would appreciate any possible contacts._

from your post I would read that you are asking advice as to where you, or the friend, might do your own research-- whilst I'm sure you appreciate the offer of assistance from members if you can furnish a few more details, the following sites may help in the quest:

mercantilemarine.org
mowbars.plus.com
allatsea.cx
warsailors.com
battleships-cruisers.co.uk
photoship.co.uk
theshipslist.com
iancoombe.tripod.com
mariners-l.co.uk
red-duster.co.uk
portcities.org.uk
chesterahoy.com
clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt
shipspotting.com
nmm.ac.uk
nationalarchives.gov.uk (but not much there)

There are a fair few to be going on with, and I'm sure those much more practised than I in this will have hundreds more-- plus reference books etc-- you may see from the above alone why it would be a good idea to utilise the help and wealth of knowledge held by all those on here, as they will almost certainly save you hours of research,and probably more importantly they will possibly give a personalised and "human" slant to the whole thing, probably to the benefit of your friend who is researching a relative's history, rather than doing just dry research.

Whichever, very best of luck in the search.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done John, nice one. (Applause)


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

*research*

Thanks everyone. I shall revert with ships names and any other details as soon as possible


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

*research*

Further to my request for ship information

Name is JOHN MELBOURNE BENNETT
Australian by birth however believe lived in Poplar.

Some of the vessels names are :

Auchmacoy
Arete
Berga
Belive Elder Demster vessels. Sailed as C/O between 1945-1948

War Vigour
Naemith
Glenevy
Avon Cliff
Taiposan
Boston City(Reardon Smith??)
sailed in above as 3/Off 1922 thro 1944

Marsdale
Firedog
Rippledyke
City of Brooklyn
Sailed as A/B?? 1950 thro 1956.

Understand some information is forthcoming from Greenwich Maritime Museum (possibly discharge books/papers)

Any info on vessels would be appreciated.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Well done *Baileysan*, this should jog a few memories and get some answers for you.


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

*Research*

Thanks your comments. 

There maybe a few skeletons in the cupboard, that is why I am doing a bit of research on behalf


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Baileysan,

Here is your starter for ten. 

*Elder Dempster Line*

Auchmacoy Built 1939. Delta ports feeder service, 1964 sold to Odunsi & Co, Lagos. 255 tons.

Arete Built 1925. 1937 purchased from Ocean Transport Co, Harwich, 1947 scrapped. 898 tons. *Official No 145407*
------------------

War Vigour. *Official No 144428*

Shipping Controller, managed by J.Chambers & Co, Liverpool; 
1920 *ANDALUSIER*, Lloyd Royal Belge (Great Britain), London; 
1923 Lloyd Royal Belge S.A, Antwerp; 
1925 *WOLFHANDEL*, Armement Gylsen SA, Antwerp; 
1927 *BOIS-SOLEIL*, Armament J. Leddet Chaix, Havre; 
1937 *AFRICAN MARINER*, African & Continental SS Co, London; 
1940 *CASTILLO MONTJUICH*, Spanish Government, managed by Domingo Mumbru), Cadiz; 
1942 Empresa Nacional Elcano, Cadiz; 
14.12.63 last reported at 43.12N 34.20W, went missing.

*Bristol City Line*

*Official Number* *134724 *
Boston City (3) Built 1920. 1951 sold to Sicilia Societa di Nav. Servizi Libera, Palermo renamed Citta di Monreale. 2,869 tons.

Will check some more tomorow.

Rgds (Thumb)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Baileysan,

*Rippledyke *

Built as Empire Tesbury 1946.
picture here: http://www.helderline.nl/tankers/839/Empire+Tesbury/

Coastal Tanker. 
MOWT managed by Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Co. 
1951 *RIPPLEDYKE*, The Admiralty. 
1958 Royal Fleet Auxiliary, oil hulk at Gibraltar. 
1960 S.Lucchese & L.Esposito, Italy. 
1961 Converted to suction dredger. 
1965 *ADA*, Motia Comp.di Nav.SpA, Italy. 
1978 Reclassed as barge. 
1981 Scrapped Venice.
---------------------------

SS Firedog

Collier, flat-iron
Gas Light & Coke Co, (Stephenson, Clarke Ltd, managers)
-----------------------

*SS Marsdale*
'K' S S Co Ltd, (Kaye, Son & Co Ltd, managers)

Last Name: Psara (1965)
*Previous Names:* Volta River (1957)
*Built:* 1939
*Ship Type:* Cargo Vessel
*Tonnage:* 4890t
*Owner History:*
Kaye & Son London
*Status:* Scrapped - Spezia 1967

Have a look at this thread on here:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=5505

includes a picture.

Rgds


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

SS TAIPOSHAN Built as

*HANG SANG (1901 - 39) Jardine Matheson & Co*


*Built by London and Glasgow Eng. & Iron S.B. Co Ltd, Glasgow for ICSNC. 12/39 sold to Pang Kwok Sui, Hong Kong. Renamed TAIPOSHAN. By 12/41 under control of MOWT (Ellerman & Papayanni Lines Ltd, Liverpool mgrs). 3/46 returned to owners in Hong Kong. 11/46 transferred to Tai On S.N. Co Ltd. 10/50 sold for breaking up at Cheung Sha Wan, Hong Kong.*
*-----------------------------------------------*

*Avon Cliff built as*
*War Pioneer 1919.*

*Tanker. Completed as BRAZILIER, Lloyd Royal Belge (Great Britain), London; 
1923 Lloyd Royal Belge S.A, Antwerp; 
1926 LOMAS, Buenos Ayres Great Southern Railway Co, London; 
1935 Kaye, Son & Co, London; 
1936 AVON CLIFF, Severn SS Co (M.Whitwill), Bristol; 
1937 ITALO BALBO, S.A.Emanuele V.Parodi, Genoa; 
9.9.41 torpedoed and sunk off Elba by Dutch submarine O.24.
-----------------------------------------------------------

Could the "Glenevy" possibly be the "Glenavy"

Glen Line

Glenavy Built 1917. 1923 sold to Pacific Steam Nav.Co renamed Lagarto. 5,075 tons. 1948 scrapped

*
Rgds​


----------



## baileysan (Jul 5, 2005)

*research*

Many thanks to everyone so far, I shall follow up all replies.

I wonder how many people realize the wealth of information this site can produce. I have been in the Marine business for over 50 years but this source is quite amazing. 

(Applause)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Hugh MacLean said:


> SS TAIPOSHAN Built as
> 
> *HANG SANG (1901 - 39) Jardine Matheson & Co*
> 
> ...


Ahoy Hugh & Baileysan,

Here the *GLENAVY 1917*


----------

